# Who's the TRUE "Hottie" : Tiffany or Nicole?



## Blillydubvee

It seems that Tiffanny Lakosky seems to be the fav and most popular :hail:bow hunting "hottie", but in my personal opinion Nicole Jones takes the cake. I think she is smokin hot, make me howl! :wolf: Nicole also seems very genuine and down to earth, making her the over all better package. I would take her for a nice steak dinner any night!

So if you fellows had to pick your favorite --and you had to spend your hard earned cash to take them out for the finest filet in your town, who would be your date!?


----------



## BOHO

I dont know. I'd have to see pics of each to verify.


----------



## Blillydubvee

Just Google Image each name, you will get tonos of pics brother!


----------



## Teh Wicked

Im a fan of Nicole too Brandon...Tiff. is alright I guess, but she wears a bit too much make-up for my taste.


----------



## ats

can I write in vote for cindy garrison :dontknow:


----------



## bozo300

I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


----------



## ILLbucknut

Neither................ Julie K. is my favorite...........Oooow Laa Laaaa!


----------



## fgeye

Kinda seems like it the same as..... Do I shoot the tall 8 or the wide 10? Me..... I shoot first one that comes in


----------



## mn5503

Tiff and Nicole are both very attrective ladies. I'd have to vote yes for both of them.


----------



## Gobblinthunder

Nicole......all the way!


----------



## lavazhole

Laura lover here...


----------



## pappasmerf86

Julie K. for me i like brunette's though


----------



## Grizz1219

Hunted in the same camp as Nicole... Seen Tiffany in PA at the show... I have to say it is a tie.... Both are extrememly attractive, kill big animals and they can both shoot great!!!


----------



## bozo300

Although Nicole rocks

http://www.fieldandstream.com/files/imagecache/photo-gallery/photo/18/KONWAY-7642_copy.jpg


----------



## BOHO

bozo300 said:


> Although Nicole rocks
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/files/imagecache/photo-gallery/photo/18/KONWAY-7642_copy.jpg


those bow fishing shows sure are popular. lol


----------



## okiehunt

Julie Krueter is hotter than both of them in my opinion...


----------



## Top Dog Rick

How about Jodi Clark !!!! WOW !!!!!!!


----------



## 50bowhunter

fgeye said:


> Kinda seems like it the same as..... Do I shoot the tall 8 or the wide 10? Me..... I shoot first one that comes in


Thats funny, I said the same thing the night I met my wife.


----------



## Grizz1219

Top Dog Rick said:


> How about Jodi Clark !!!! WOW !!!!!!!


Who??? Pic?


----------



## crankn101

blillydubvee said:


> good answer man! --don't foregt. You have to take them to dinner! Could you really listen to tiffany's voice that long?? :mg:


uummmm,no!!


----------



## Wagz

Jodi CLark from The Experience beats both lovely ladies hands down.....


----------



## Slippy Field

Kris Winkleman, hands down.


----------



## Baz59

Julie kruter!!!!!!


----------



## Forrest Carter

I've been to dinner with Lee & Tiff before, would do it again anytime.  If I remember correctly I think they even paid. 

Tiff is a great lady, really down to earth and classy. Puts up with a lot of crap too.

Never really met Nicole except for a second Me & her and Pat shared a cab at the ATA once. Seemed like great people as well.

As for the origional intent of the question... Gentleman prefer blondes.


----------



## mn5503

Slippy Field said:


> Kris Winkleman, hands down.


Slippy......


----------



## TailChaser

Tiff's a barbie doll but from what I've seen, which are grainy pics...Nicole  Oh, wait, just saw a video with her...yup still Nicole.


----------



## leftyhunter

Julie k. No if and buts about it!!!!!


----------



## grapesmuggler27

31 post and not one picture yet? What gives


----------



## Blillydubvee

> Tiff's a barbie doll but from what I've seen, which are grainy pics...Nicole


Good point, I would say if you took all of the makeup away, Nicole would run away with the winnings for sure. She just seems to be more of a natural beauty. I'm going to try and get some good pics up!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Another vote for Julie K.


----------



## Skeptic

no pics....this thread SUCKS!


----------



## SuchLike

Janet Reno hunts and she is a knock out. Her complexion is like gator hide. It's one thing to be a looker, Janet has the whole package.


----------



## Hawgfan

bozo300 said:


> Although Nicole rocks
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/files/imagecache/photo-gallery/photo/18/KONWAY-7642_copy.jpg


:jaw:


----------



## k4zn4v3

How come there is no option for Sarah Palin? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## rodney482

Keep it professional fellas....... Thank you.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

cindy garrison gets my write in vote too.


----------



## ozzz

Pics or stfu


----------



## Blillydubvee

It is hard to find good pics of Nicole, I thought the 70's one was cool. Just shows she has a good personality. 

More pics are welcome!


----------



## JHAZER

Tif hands down!!


----------



## k4zn4v3

rodney482 said:


> Keep it professional fellas....... Thank you.


This thread shouldnt last long.


----------



## jagerace

Another vote for Julie, not a fan of blondes.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

No one is picking Brenda Valentine?


----------



## BuckWyld

Nicole who????? Not even close....Tif.


----------



## Blillydubvee

Someone find a good close up of Nicole, I am having no luck doing so......


----------



## micj_76

Julie K


----------



## South Man

bozo300 said:


> i'll say c: julie kreuter


 x2!


----------



## Daniel Boone

Lots of beautifully women hunters

Tiffiany personality sets her apart from others. She just so kind and nice to everyone she meets. Even us ugly guys! LOL I have shot two 3d shoots with here and she as fun as it gets to be around.
DB


----------



## CarpCommander

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


Amen! She actually has a personallity


----------



## Hunterdale

Another write in for Cindy Garrison.


----------



## Grizz1219

Here is Nicole on the hunt in Iowa I was on..


----------



## crankn101

I cant believe all this Julie talk, oh well.


----------



## phibrybout

Here they are!


----------



## JB17

julie k


----------



## Quartermoons

Would have thought this belonged in the diy equipment forum.


----------



## WVXFORCE

that dark haired chick that pushes SHE SAFARI is right to..older but hottt if u ask me


----------



## EvilBert

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


+ 1


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

bozo300 said:


> i'll say c: julie kreuter


bingo !


----------



## Teh Wicked

WVXFORCE said:


> that dark haired chick that pushes SHE SAFARI is right to..older but hottt if u ask me


Gina is a hottie...I have met her in real life a few times and she is just as attractive in person. But the poll was a Tiff vs. Nichole.


----------



## skinny10

:set1_rolf2:


Slippy Field said:


> Kris Winkleman, hands down.


----------



## tombstone01

julie K with jodi clark coming in a very very close second. I think Jodi has had several children and still remains "in great shape" from what little we see on a television.


----------



## Baz59

Seen Julie Kreuter at the ATA last year and WOW.... I didnt even realize it was her at first!


----------



## Forrest Carter

Oh and also, while we are on the subject, 2 pages and not a single Laura Francese?


----------



## pinski79

Waddell is a dream boat


----------



## ARthumper

Ill take the brunette anyday! Nicole it is.


----------



## Dylanl

k4zn4v3 said:


> This thread shouldnt last long.


Kind of what I was thinking. That being said definitely Tiffany!


----------



## Blillydubvee

Why is everyone saying this thread wont last long? What AT law is being broken here?:mg:


----------



## pinski79

Blillydubvee said:


> Why is everyone saying this thread wont last long? What AT law is being broken here?:mg:


Rule 7.B
excessive leg humpin


----------



## jacobh

have to agree she has it all!



JHAZER said:


> Tif hands down!!


----------



## Big Country

Blillydubvee said:


> Why is everyone saying this thread wont last long? What AT law is being broken here?:mg:


Several have been broken already. And it should not be hard for the offenders to determine which ones, as the posts are no longer here.


----------



## papahoyt

Gina Brunson in my opion is the hottest!


----------



## bsizzle

Slippy Field said:


> Kris Winkleman, hands down.





LiteSpeed1 said:


> No one is picking Brenda Valentine?





pinski79 said:


> Waddell is a dream boat





papahoyt said:


> Gina Brunson in my opion is the hottest!


:laugh:


----------



## P&y only

Taking them out to eat would be like walking your kid through a candy store saying" mmmmmmmmmmm look at all the candy. Too bad you can't have any!" They are all smoking hot. Seem to have great personalities too. It's good to have them in the sport getting women on our side. But, if we have to vote: Julie beats em both!


----------



## eastx

Laura Francese


----------



## tiger95

x2 for Gina Brunson!


----------



## RackAssasin

Tif for the win.


----------



## Blillydubvee

> But the poll was a Tiff vs. Nichole.


AMen brother! :hello2:And nobody has even mentioned a good restaurant they may entertain one of these beauties at for the evening.


----------



## schwanzman89

too many choices...i'd take all of them if I could


----------



## Red Fletch

What is the ladies name from "Get Wild"...Cindy Garrison? She's not so bad...and they always figure out a way to get her in a pair of short shorts or Bikini at some point of the show. I always found humor in that.


----------



## J-Daddy

Slippy Field said:


> Kris Winkleman, hands down.


Now your talking Slippy...Babe is kinda cute too when he has his hair fixed.



I'm voting for Tiff....Nicole is very pretty but Tiff is the hottie "there is a difference".


----------



## KYchessie

Top Dog Rick said:


> How about Jodi Clark !!!! WOW !!!!!!!


this FTW


----------



## Flyboy718

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


Yessssir...all day long


----------



## Flyboy718

LiteSpeed1 said:


> No one is picking Brenda Valentine?


LOL....ummmm that would be a NO.


----------



## Blillydubvee

All of you J.K. lovers...........put in your votes and get her to the top! She has over taken this thread, now she has her own poll!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1361504


----------



## glock-cop

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


x2 Julie Kreuter takes the cake


----------



## Hornporn

I'd have to see the full on cable version to decide.


----------



## thwakk

Juilie kreuter!!!


----------



## rutmaster

in this poll tiff for sure! but what about that christi lee chick from american idol....very nice! i believe she has her own huntin show now!


----------



## rutmaster

christi lee cook!!!


----------



## Doubledroptine4

Nicole hands down 100% real person


----------



## geekster

I just wonder how many of these hotties scout thier on area,hang thier on stands,gut thier on kill and drag it out themselves or are they just shooting.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak

*Why no mention of Samantha Morgan??(dont beat me up levi)*


----------



## crooked stick

It all depends if would rather have a girl or a woman and whether you would you rather be giving orders or begging for mercy.


----------



## d_miller_20

geekster said:


> I just wonder how many of these hotties scout thier on area,hang thier on stands,gut thier on kill and drag it out themselves or are they just shooting.


Who cares lol. If I took my girlfreind with me I wouldn't expect her to hang her own stand or drag out her own deer.


----------



## pTac

Nicole


----------



## Nichko

Any woman with a dead deer in their hands is HOT in my book! lol


----------



## Palangue

Sarah Palin !


----------



## Milhouse

1) Julie Kreuter

2) Jody Clark

3) Nicole Jones

4)Tiffany LaKosky

5) Pam Zaitz

6) Cindy Garrison


These rankings are all made assuming someone has a gun to my head..........they are all great looking ladies, and if the situation ever arises where I have to choose between all six of them, it's going to be a tough decision.


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

1BowHuntnChick of course!!!!!!! ha ha...j/k


----------



## eggy44

I think we should wait for the swimsuit portion of the competition, before we pick a winner!


----------



## Blillydubvee

> 1BowHuntnChick of course!!!!!!! ha ha...j/k


If that is you in your Avatar, I have to say you rank up there with tese ladies! :wink: And you are just next door in VA!

I seen your thread on your honeymoon plans, that is awsome! Wish my fiance would consider that!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak

1BowHuntnChick said:


> 1BowHuntnChick of course!!!!!!! ha ha...j/k





Blillydubvee said:


> If that is you in your Avatar, I have to say you rank up there with tese ladies! :wink: And you are just next door in VA!
> 
> I seen your thread on your honeymoon plans, that is awsome! Wish my fiance would consider that!!


:set1_signs009:


----------



## mathew_

nicole!! imo tiff looks a lill better than nicole, im sorry but tiff gets anoying! making nicole one up her in my book! jodi clark is super hot to!


----------



## geekster

Ever which one that can truly hunt and just not shoot is the ultimate huntin hottie.


----------



## cbyzerman

Sorry guys I am not a huge blonde guy but I dont even know where any of these girls come close to tiff. 

Tiff in a landslide


----------



## Blillydubvee

> Sorry guys I am not a huge blonde guy but I dont even know where any of these girls come close to tiff.
> 
> Tiff in a landslide


I think my fiance will give Tiff a little competition! --Of course I am biased here, but I have picked her for life--so I have to be! :tongue:

Here is my future wife, and great hunting partner as well! Buffalo I did a European mount on last year. ---She took her first deer last year and it was awsome!


----------



## Big Country

Billy, with all due respect, and take into account that my daughter is older than your future wife.......she is beautiful. :smile:

Is she a WV native?


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D

Tiff and Nicole are both great looking ladies. If I had to choose one, it'd be Nicole Jones. She's great looking and seems like a really down to earth nice girl. Both girls are are gorgeous and very talented.


----------



## djmaxwe

I have to go with Tiff. I was able to see all of the ladies and the are all great looking gals. Let me just say LEE IS MY HERO!!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

1BowHuntnChick said:


> 1BowHuntnChick of course!!!!!!! ha ha...j/k



pics or ban.


----------



## BigDeer

RackAssasin said:


> pics or ban.


lmao no kiddin!


----------



## trx63

chrsty lee cook http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6TUju5cUjE&feature=related


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

i would say either i think jodi clark is gorgeous


----------



## RackAssasin

ps. Dana Wall is smoking hott as well. That is all.

Carry on


----------



## Rev44

Hands down JULIE KRUETER!!!!


----------



## Trykon Mike

papahoyt said:


> gina brunson in my opion is the hottest!


ditto


----------



## joehunter8301

guys check out jim shockeys daughter. there is a pic of her on his site. she is beautiful.


----------



## Cornfed

Tiff is hotter for sure!!!


----------



## PaScott6

baz59 said:


> julie kruter!!!!!!


xxxxxxxxxxx222


----------



## Two Bear

My wife is the true hottie. She puts up with me being gone three months a year in the mountains. She cooks kick butt meals for cleints before the head into the sticks, saddles horses, shoots whiskey with the boys, takes care of the kids and never complains. She has skinned deer, shot antelope running at 200 yards, and smiles when she has to drive thru 8 inches of snow. She is always a lady, honest and faithfull, stand by her man kind of gal, and she don't need to be on TV to love life. She cooks, cleans, fishes, hunts, and loves the mountains. By far better than I deserve. Sorry for the TV babes, I happy right at home


----------



## chuckatuk

glock-cop said:


> x2 Julie Kreuter takes the cake


yep by far.


----------



## trkyslr

tiff, nicole, and julie get my vote,,,,,,,, hhhhhmmmmm hhhmmmmm french fried taters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpcollins

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


+1 also


----------



## shec6135

Skeptic said:


> no pics....this thread SUCKS!


what this guy said!:moviecorn LOL j/p i knew they were comming


----------



## Thundercloud

I am surprized no one has said Miranda Lambert. She has been on with Lee and Tiff, and with Waddell. She gets my vote!!


----------



## Doc Leland

You keep Ralph busy, and I'd like to take Vicki to dinner. She's with him, so obviously she likes older men!:wink2:


----------



## randal L

Kandi Kisky


----------



## rapalapaul

I would have to pic tiff. she is just plan hott. Miranda Lambert is cute to but not the greatest shot with a bow.


----------



## DBArcher

I am going to have to second samantha morgan, shes a sweet girl and a hottie... Forest I have seen the kind of women you like and you have great taste little buddy. Daniel


----------



## djmaxwe

Tiff wins..............


----------



## bbahunter

Add Melissa Bachman to the list, shes cute.


----------



## luckyhunter

Pretty is as pretty does guys....for you young guns you wont get that but for you older guys it will make sense. They are both incredibly beautifull and talented ladies but lets wait 20 yrs...they will both still be gorgeous but lets see if they are both still with their husband and still just as nice and just as sweet and also until you are there with them every day of your life you really dont know which one would be the hottest to live with....beauty gets boring quick when your wife makes you miserable. 

I dont think either one of them would fit in this category but a pretty bitty is still a bitty.

also some of you fellows need to take it easy...after all you are talking about someones wife.:zip:


----------



## Bowhunt160's

Hailey whats her face or Jodi Clark Why's shes with a goof like Weston... She must have lost a bet.


----------



## onebadmutt

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *Why no mention of Samantha Morgan??(dont beat me up levi)*


X2 I like most of them but Samantha would get my vote


----------



## grizzlyplumber

None of them can touch my wife, and she shoots a Martin.


----------



## David1414

Tiffany Dont kknow what the other looks like, But Tiffany is a major hottie!!!!!


----------



## indiana redneck

*Julie Kreuter blows all them ladies away. Julie is smokin hot.*


----------



## mn5503

You guys gunna make me pull out the Ashley pics again????


----------



## sniperjim

Two Bear said:


> My wife is the true hottie. She puts up with me being gone three months a year in the mountains. She cooks kick butt meals for cleints before the head into the sticks, saddles horses, shoots whiskey with the boys, takes care of the kids and never complains. She has skinned deer, shot antelope running at 200 yards, and smiles when she has to drive thru 8 inches of snow. She is always a lady, honest and faithfull, stand by her man kind of gal, and she don't need to be on TV to love life. She cooks, cleans, fishes, hunts, and loves the mountains. By far better than I deserve. Sorry for the TV babes, I happy right at home


Now that's perfection...


----------



## Goatboy

djmaxwe said:


> Tiff wins..............


Um if your going by that I'd have to give it to Nicole!









]

But I was around her at the Iowa classic and she could turn that smile to a grumpy frown like a light switch that day.


----------



## bowhntng4evr

Tiffany hands down.


----------



## ricksmathew

Out of the 2 mentioned I would go with Tiffany!


----------



## 10ptkicker

i think they are both georgeous but I find tiffany annoying in a way.


----------



## completepassthru

okiehunt said:


> Julie Krueter is hotter than both of them in my opinion...


She seem like a nice girl but she needs to eat a few donuts. Too skinny.


----------



## djmaxwe

completepassthu said:


> She seem like a nice girl but she needs to eat a few donuts. Too skinny.


In the face and hair she is the prettiest out there but I have seen her close up and the girl needs to put on about 20-30 pounds. All the ladys mentioned in the thread were super nice and all smiles. Kandi Kisky has always been one of my favorites but she needs to put on about 20 pounds as well.


----------



## airwolf

Julie has a nice face but lacks physical features, Tiff has it all and gets my vote


----------



## Juanmaria

I'm no Puritan, or Saint. But aren't these our very own sisters guys! They have husbands, Children,and IMO deserve more respect than this. I know I don't have to read it, which I choose not to read more than the first entry. All our sisters are hottie, and boys that do this are, (that's right), Notties. Juanmaria


----------



## luckyhunter

Tell you what guys why dont each one of you that has a critical word to say about any of these gals put a picture of your wife or mother on here and let me start on them! I will bet you I can find something to say about all of them...good bad and ugly. 

There is only a few women on this earth that doesnt have a problem or an area that COULD be different but it aint. How do you know that Mrs. Kreuter doesnt have a condition making it tough to gain weight. My wife is a freaking doll but found out last year she has Multiple Sclerosis. She cant eat very much at a time and has lost a lot of weight. she is 5'9 and normally weighed 139 she is 115 now....not her fault but heartless and moronic individuals come up to her and say stupid stuff like you need to gain some weight and why dont you eat more......so until you know every individual lady you are talking about you really dont have a clue.

Probably all of these ladies come on here and enjoy being a part of this board. Dont take the fun out of it for them wondering which one of you at a expo is trying to take a pic of their backside and wondering every time they are seen in public if they are going to be analyzed for how they look or how they dress or how they talk. 

Learn to appreciate each one for what they possess and learn to keep your other thoughts to yourself.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

mn5503 said:


> You guys gunna make me pull out the Ashley pics again????


Yes please.


----------



## mn5503

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Yes please.


You got it. 

She's a great shot with her bow but she's not much for killing. Says she'd like to kill a big deer but she doesn't know how too, guess that's my fault. She wants the split g2 14 point on our property behind the house. She sad she might cry if she killed a deer so it's doubtful she's going to be a truly great hunter someday.


----------



## mn5503




----------



## deer2fowl

:tongue:


----------



## crooked stick

mn5503 said:


> She sad she might cry if she killed a deer so it's doubtful she's going to be a truly great hunter someday.


You need to get rid of her then and quit waisting your time!

The way I look at it you're better off that way so that way you have a hot meal:hungry: waiting for you when you come home from the field instead of cold:spam4:.


----------



## mn5503

crooked stick said:


> You need to get rid of her then and quit waisting your time!
> 
> The way I look at it you're better off that way so that way you have a hot meal:hungry: waiting for you when you come home from the field instead of cold:spam4:.



I kind of like hunting alone. As far as the hot meal waiting for me, good one!!!! 

When I hunt my buddy's property, he and his girlfriend usually have something like a New York strip waiting for me. When I come home from hunting my other spots, Ashleys head is peaking out the door before my foot hits the deck asking, "Are you taking me out to eat somewhere?"

lol!!!!! That's the truth!!!!


----------



## crankn101

mn5503 said:


> *I kind of like hunting alone*. As far as the hot meal waiting for me, good one!!!!
> 
> When I hunt my buddy's property, he and his girlfriend usually have something like a New York strip waiting for me. When I come home from hunting my other spots, Ashleys head is peaking out the door before my foot hits the deck asking, "Are you taking me out to eat somewhere?"
> 
> lol!!!!! That's the truth!!!!



I agree. Why would you want to spend every last minute with your wife/girlfriend?


----------



## Steadfast1

Definetely Julie krueter. Super hot and not annoying


----------



## deerhunt1988

I nominate this best thread ever.


----------



## Big Country

OK guys, first of all I would like to say that this thread has been monitored almost constantly by the moderation team. I am impressed that it has been able to remain up because you guys have been very polite. Only a small handful of posts have had to be removed so far. :thumbs_up

That being said, almost all of these very nice, and very beautiful ladies are either members here, or they read Archery Talk. Please continue to keep posts 100% complimentary so we do not have to edit or remove the thread.

Happy Thanksgiving.......:smile:


----------



## 12bhunting

Depends on which one can make the best biscuit.


----------



## GruBBworM

people go deer hunting!!!

you got better things to do than sit around thinking about this crap 

a woman is a woman doesnt matter her looks so get over it and go hunt!

Jon


----------



## lovetohunt93

Steve did you take them pictures yourself? Very nice photography there. :darkbeer:


----------



## medicsnoke

Kelly Gotch get my vote


----------



## bp6469

JESUS! My answer is YES~!


----------



## 1IHUNT

1. Julie K
2. Gina B
3. Nicole J
4. Tiff
For what it is worth. Not much for blondes myself.


----------



## old skool

Laura F is #1


----------



## deer2fowl

Tammy Gregory!? Surprised she hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## [email protected]

Same here, i'd kick the other 2 outta my double bull and have em cut shooting lanes,and let Julie in, she is HOT.


ILLbucknut said:


> Neither................ Julie K. is my favorite...........Oooow Laa Laaaa!


----------



## TailChaser

amazing how popular this thread got  You can tell the rut's over lol...for deer.

They're all gorgeous and in the top 5% of women out there.


----------



## fl deputy

Surprised Jennay Weiter of Adrenaline Junkies never gets much pub. Very good looking and host of a good show, besides.


----------



## djmaxwe

mn5503 said:


>


If you have not married her yet you are nuts...........


----------



## djmaxwe

mn5503 said:


>


Oh I stand corrected in my earlier post, you are my hero. lol better marry that one quick.......


----------



## RackAssasin

She's a perty lady. But some of those pictures, dont even look like the same girl.. Regardless, perty gal.


----------



## Csquared

Which one is the best cook...and will let me go huntin by myself ????

You guys aren't old enough to know what's _TRULY_ important yet :wink:


----------



## S.F. steve

nicole is my absolute favorite, tiffany is the best shot with a bow from where i sit on the couch, and after this thread i now look at the lovely ms. krueter in a whole different light. nicole how ever has a place in my heart!


----------



## wolf44

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


thank you!!!! +1000000000000


----------



## lovetohunt93

RackAssasin said:


> She's a perty lady. But some of those pictures, *dont even look like the same girl*.. Regardless, perty gal.


Does too. Shes got he same exact smile in 4 of the 6 pictures, and the one with the glasses is tough cause I can't see the freckle on her neck. But eye color matches up perfectly. 

hmmmmm.... I should be a lawyer or something.


----------



## opie11

Julik K. Fa sho...


----------



## baz77

Tiffany!!!


----------



## sproulman

Csquared said:


> Which one is the best cook...and will let me go huntin by myself ????
> 
> You guys aren't old enough to know what's _TRULY_ important yet :wink:


go to head of class.LOOKS MEAN NOTHING.if they cant cook or try to keep you from going hunting,then they are not a HOTTIE.:teeth:


----------



## lovetohunt93

Im willing to bet that nobody ever sees the dog in the sunglasses. That reflection is awesome.


----------



## Trailhuntin1

Between the two, its definately Tiffany. Julie K is some kinda fine and yes i do think Kris Winlkeman is a babe.


----------



## Jimspur

Not even close. JULIE K. is some kinda hot. Good googly moogly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HunterB4

I think Jennay Wieter from Adrenaline Junkies is smokin too!!! And she has a couple of kids!


----------



## preacherjack

*I will vote for this lady.*

I appreciate all the ladies that have a love for hunting and the outdoors. My wife is very special. Not only does she love to hunt. She is a good shot and cook. She takes care of all our hunting clothes. Makes sure they are scent free and clean. She also plants corn, picks it and helps me clean and bait the stands. I am very blessed.
I have met Lee and Tiffany. They both are very nice people.


----------



## HunterB4

preacherjack said:


> I appreciate all the ladies that have a love for hunting and the outdoors. My wife is very special. Not only does she love to hunt. She is a good shot and cook. She takes care of all our hunting clothes. Makes sure they are scent free and clean. She also plants corn, picks it and helps me clean and bait the stands. I am very blessed.
> I have met Lee and Tiffany. They both are very nice people.


And she's hot.  You are blessed, I'm still on a mission for a woman of her passion and understanding of the sport.


----------



## Blillydubvee

> Billy, with all due respect, and take into account that my daughter is older than your future wife.......she is beautiful.
> 
> Is she a WV native?


WV Native indeed sir! .....And everyone always calls me Billy! LOL, :smile: No worries, you are about the 4011 person to say "Billy" . And at first glance, it def looks like Billy. But it is Blilly. Which stands for B. Lilly

thanks for the compliment, I never did understand guys getting mad over someone saying there girl is "hot" --I always figured that was much better than saying she was not!


----------



## Buckhavoc

whatta a rack!!! gotta be tiffany!!!! LOL


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer

Tiffany... No doubt... I actually put my arm (right arm) around her and took a picture with her once and i think i left a small part of me there in that moment.. 

I think that was purty much the climax of my life...


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer

By the way billy- way to stir the pot! Over 10,400 views and counting on one thread!? :77:

Too bad this wasnt a thread promoting gun rights or something


----------



## Blillydubvee

> You guys gunna make me pull out the Ashley pics again????


Beautiful girl man, seems to like the outdoors on top of it all. You should put a ring on it!:ballchain Jk, I dont regret it one bit.--Best decision I ever made. I will post a few of Amber as well. 

I think Amber and Ashley out rank Nicole and Tiff! :cheers:


----------



## Tug08

They are all nice but would pick Vicki C. of Ralph and Vicki not sure how to spell her name. She is just cool and is surley not hard to look at.


----------



## kc outdoorsman

can't decide - need more pics!!!


----------



## volgrad7

Probably been mentioned but id love to toss a vote in for Julie Krueter as well , something about that ole gal.....and to the gent above, Vicki?????? are you kidding me?


----------



## MOHALucan

Quartermoons said:


> Would have thought this belonged in the diy equipment forum.


:chortle:


----------



## Atchison

medicsnoke said:


> Kelly Gotch get my vote


Doesn't get any better than Kelly!


----------



## Yamahog12

Blillydubvee said:


> I think my fiance will give Tiff a little competition! --Of course I am biased here, but I have picked her for life--so I have to be! :tongue:
> 
> Here is my future wife, and great hunting partner as well! Buffalo I did a European mount on last year. ---She took her first deer last year and it was awsome!


Wow. She's really pretty but that bison head between her legs has to go.ukey:


----------



## Blillydubvee

> Wow. She's really pretty but that bison head between her legs has to go.


----------



## landon607

Lucky you. She is awesome.


----------



## Blillydubvee

Thank you sir--- The Buffalo head did not bother me either! :tongue:


----------



## Blillydubvee

Mn5503-- Put a ring on it for Christmas! Hope she gets a deer eventually! Good work man


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

out of the 2 wonderful ladies in the poll, my vote goes to Tiffany. She is a little more "well rounded" As for my write in votes, got to go with Miranda Lambert and Julie Kreuter.


----------



## jvanhees

Miranda Lambert


----------



## stands4christ

+1 for me! She seems to be trully a hunter and is quite easy on the eyes. All of them are, though.


bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


----------



## TreeFrogg

WOW did this thread grow or what!? like someone poured some gas on the fire!lol


----------



## Blillydubvee

> OK guys, first of all I would like to say that this thread has been monitored almost constantly by the moderation team. I am impressed that it has been able to remain up because you guys have been very polite. Only a small handful of posts have had to be removed so far.
> 
> That being said, almost all of these very nice, and very beautiful ladies are either members here, or they read Archery Talk. Please continue to keep posts 100% complimentary so we do not have to edit or remove the thread.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.......


:set1_applaud:


----------



## Blillydubvee

> people go deer hunting!!!
> 
> you got better things to do than sit around thinking about this crap
> 
> a woman is a woman doesnt matter her looks so get over it and go hunt!
> 
> Jon


:rant::violin:


----------



## Blillydubvee

Lakosky is just "Crushing" Nicole! :set1_punch:


----------



## Blillydubvee

:weightlifter:


----------



## Blillydubvee

:bump:


----------



## Blillydubvee

Bumper


----------



## tombstone01

I feel guilty after looking at pics of mn5503 girlfriend.


----------



## Razoo97

Tiffany got this all the way!!!!!!!



She is a very Beautiful Lady. Astonishing.


mn5503 said:


>


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Steve...wow man, she is beautiful. 

As far as hunting celebs, Julie K. gets my vote.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i vote that bow armory girl candice the hottest female archer. like wow shes a 11


----------



## 181052

Guys! How about Jennay of Adrenaline Junkies!?!?!?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Between the two tiffany....but I pick samantha morgan over both


----------



## wvminer

me to.


----------



## sketty89

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


+1 I'll take me some julie anyday


----------



## Maine Woods

They are BOTH VERY PRETTY. I have met Nicole and she is SUPER nice. So she gets my vote.


----------



## talonwolf37

does there have to be just one hottie? i say they both are.


----------



## MNmike

Sorry, the hottie is julie k. Fit and trim, she's smokin"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WheelinArcher

airwolf said:


> Julie has a nice face but lacks physical features, Tiff has it all and gets my vote


Are you sure about that? Take a look at post #155 and tell again about her *"lack of physical features"*!:tongue:


----------



## bls2036

Tiffany is awesome but my vote goes to Vicki Cianciarulo, Ralph is one lucky dude!


----------



## moonshiner

I'm too old for such silliness but I likem chunky & punky 

Tiff has my vote


----------



## HCH

I'll vote for who cares


----------



## bowaddict75

bls2036 said:


> Tiffany is awesome but my vote goes to Vicki Cianciarulo, Ralph is one lucky dude!


 I just about spit out my coffee laughing!


----------



## bowaddict75

Between Ralph and Vicki, Ralph is the hottest.


----------



## AlexG.

Out of the 2 its Nicole... but Julie K needs to be there cause she would get it hands down!


----------



## bustn'nocks

My vote for hottest huntress is Cindy Garrison by far


----------



## porterbill

brenda potts


----------



## Viper69

I got to meet all of them at the ATA show and they all are really nice. Nicole is just WOW! Vicki and Ralph are just like on the show. They are just a great couple to meet.


----------



## DocMort

Out of the 2 Nicole, but Julie K gets my vote, and yes someone else said Samantha is right up there as well


----------



## hoyt_hunter007

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


Yup.


----------



## bowhuntr4life

JUlie is the on to beat here.


----------



## 61695

:thumbs_up


JHAZER said:


> Tif hands down!!


Hand check


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7

id have to say Tiffany by far, Nicole is not bad either. Im not seeing it with Julie K, average at best.


----------



## 61695

Still need more pics.


----------



## C.Boogie

quartermoons said:


> would have thought this belonged in the diy equipment forum.


lollolololol


----------



## Mallardbreath

Steve's gal is by far the nicest looking gal I've seen a picture of on this website. You are a very blessed man Steverino!


----------



## DIESEL40

Julie K. Hands down.


----------



## ukcat82

Amen Brother!


----------



## huntlife407

DIESEL40 said:


> Julie K. Hands down.


:thumbs_up


----------



## WKP - Todd

You guys need to get a subscription to Playboy and stop disputing such stupid topics on an archery forum. 20,000+ hits later, it shows we are nothing more than a bunch of rutting bucks I guess!


----------



## Tacomaman

Are Nicole Jones and Pat Reeves Married?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

I voted Nicole as I stuck to the thread topic. But since everyone went off topic, my real pic is for *JESSIE ABBATE*


----------



## Trooper8113

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


X2, you are reading my mind brother!


----------



## Blillydubvee

You guys need to get a subscription to Playboy and stop disputing such stupid topics on an archery forum. 20,000+ hits later, it shows we are nothing more than a bunch of rutting bucks I guess! 

The poll was not "which of these two do you want to see in a birthday suit?" --And it is an archery topic. These are two of the most noted women in archery. 

And yes, most of us probably fall under rutting bucks.


----------



## Blillydubvee

> You guys need to get a subscription to Playboy and stop disputing such stupid topics on an archery forum. 20,000+ hits later, it shows we are nothing more than a bunch of rutting bucks I guess!


The poll was not "which of these two do you want to see in a birthday suit?" --And it is an archery topic. These are two of the most noted women in archery. 

And yes, most of us probably fall under rutting bucks.


----------



## VAHUNTER01

very nice looking lady's


----------



## drop_tine

Good Gawd!!!!! I didn't realize she was this freakin hott! Wow!!


Steadfast1 said:


> Definetely Julie krueter. Super hot and not annoying


----------



## qdmbucks

I saw them all at the ATA show and I would not kick ANY of them out of bed.

Matt


----------



## [email protected]

drop_tine said:


> Good Gawd!!!!! I didn't realize she was this freakin hott! Wow!!


Without a doubt she is Smokin! I'm :hungry:


----------



## RIP5

wagz said:


> jodi clark from the experience beats both lovely ladies hands down.....



amen, brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter110

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


winner winner.


----------



## orarcher

View attachment 975289
:mg: Julie K. as said HANDS DOWN hottest !! Another vote for a true beauty !!!!!!


----------



## Blillydubvee

Ahhhhhh TTT!


----------



## buckeyboy

does it matter their married... so are most of us.


----------



## tapout155

Laura F wins in my book every time.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Voted for Tiff, and great thread.


----------



## junglerooster1

really too tough for me to call this one they are both smokin.


----------



## mtn3531

Dana Wall  Saw them all in person at the ATA show and Dana would get my vote hands down


----------



## hoodedmonk

lavazhole said:


> Laura lover here...


x2:thumbs_up


----------



## TheF1nger

Julie Kreuter .....hands down hottest


----------



## 3dn4jc

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


I agree!


----------



## brutus82

junglerooster1 said:


> really too tough for me to call this one they are both smokin.


That's what im saying.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

id have to get them both side by side before making a long and hard decision on it


----------



## Shootin Jim

Does Tiffany remind anyone else of Rachael Ray? I can see her saying "that deer looks Yum-o!"


----------



## athomPT

Melissa Bachman


----------



## Mooreski

Seen them both in person, and both are smokin'. If I had to pick one, it would be the Tiffinator all the way.


----------



## okdeerslayer

i wouldnt say no to none of um on takin um to dinner but if i had to pick tiff def im a sucker for blondes in camo who shoot a bow


----------



## Stump Shooter

WKP - Todd said:


> You guys need to get a subscription to Playboy and stop disputing such stupid topics on an archery forum. 20,000+ hits later, it shows we are nothing more than a bunch of rutting bucks I guess!


cmon. lol Good looking ladies sell whatever they are trying to push. You don't think "they" know that and capitalize on it? :wink:


----------



## WisHornHunter

Both are very hot and they look even better in person Just saw Tiffany 2 weekends ago at a deer show in Wisconsin


----------



## LiteSpeed1

3dn4jc said:


> I agree!


Careful posting that Julie is hot. I posted to another thread saying Julie was hotter than Nicole and my post was yanked. I'm not sure what happened, maybe the mod is related to Nicole. LOL


----------



## 3dn4jc

litespeed1 said:


> careful posting that julie is hot. I posted to another thread saying julie was hotter than nicole and my post was yanked. I'm not sure what happened, maybe the mod is related to nicole. Lol


lol!


----------



## TheF1nger

i won't say anything


----------



## Hoythunter01

I voted Nicole.....


----------



## emmac13

The only onre I met in person: Tiffany. Lee and Tiffany are the friendliest people.


----------



## wagner787

i saw em both at qdma convention at louisville kentucky and nicole was ROCKIN


----------



## full draw 3D

Nicole gets my vote but my opinion is a little biased. :wink: She's a very genuine person


----------



## hossa1881

Mrs. Lakoski gets my vote, very pretty and more so in person. Got to meet her last weekend in Cleveland and her and Mr. Lakoski are very nice people.


----------



## CJ7

In my eyes who really cares it has nothing to do with bowhunting!!! Lets talk about something important!


----------



## arhassett

CJ7 said:


> In my eyes who really cares it has nothing to do with bowhunting!!! Lets talk about something important!


Then dont post on this thread... go start an "important" thread.


----------



## jack mac

I am leaning towards Tiffany. As far as Tiff wearing to much make up, Nicole wears just as much if not more. Have never seen her with out her eyes catted up.


----------



## Blillydubvee

' Originally Posted by CJ7 
"In my eyes who really cares it has nothing to do with bowhunting!!! Lets talk about something important!"


"Then dont post on this thread... go start an "important" thread. "

:darkbeer:
Good one! --And sure it has somethign to do with bowhunting. They both hunt dont they? Thats like saying Kobe and LeBron have nothing to do woth basketball.......


----------



## 91bravo

I vote for Tiffany! Met her at Bass Pro Shops in Leeds last year and she looks even better in person! Really friendly and pretty girl!


----------



## arhoythunter

I think Taylor drury is better but could be cause I'm almost 14


----------



## Nockhuntin88

How about both, at the same time! Haha! I wouldn't say no to either one of em.


----------



## ILLbucknut

Julie has all beat by a long shot. IMHO


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

both


----------



## nicko

phibrybout said:


> Here they are!


Nicole is a holding a target that says black hole........black hole......tee hee!!!!!


----------



## Brother Fuqua

Top Dog Rick said:


> How about Jodi Clark !!!! WOW !!!!!!!


X2....nobody ever seems to mention her....whats up with that!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> I think Taylor drury is better but could be cause I'm almost 14


x2, but i'm 13


----------



## dwagaman

I Nominate this for the "Stupidest Thread" award........wow ridiculous


----------



## Sandilands

They are both attractive women and great for the sport. I have yet see Jodi Clarke an do not wish to sift though 10 pages to see it. Not that important to me. Great pics in what I saw though.


----------



## MarineSTC

ILLbucknut said:


> Neither................ Julie K. is my favorite...........Oooow Laa Laaaa!


same vote here


----------



## rlbreakfield

Nobody has even mentioned Mrs Gina Brunson. I think she deserves a shot in this race.


----------



## Monsterbuck48

Cindy Garrison gets my vote


----------



## rlbreakfield

Tiff is a sweetheart but Nicole wins out for me.


----------



## Blillydubvee

> I Nominate this for the "Stupidest Thread" award........wow ridiculous


You have obviously not taken a look at very many threads on here sir.


----------



## Quackersmacker1

Julie


----------



## Nockhuntin88

My avatar! In love!


----------



## willowbend

jodi clark with cindi garrison in same boat bow fishing


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Somebody ban the OP for not posting pics with this poll.


Man card revoked.


----------



## rwk

Put all there pics up together than we can see.


----------



## elkman6x6

Ditto!



fgeye said:


> Kinda seems like it the same as..... Do I shoot the tall 8 or the wide 10? Me..... I shoot first one that comes in


----------



## Nichko

Neither...


----------



## Tex21

I like the girl on Friends of the NRA... Shes also a proffesional competition shooter!


----------



## SweetShot7

I wouldn't get any hunting done if I was in the tree with either of em! :wink:


----------



## NABE07

Tex21 said:


> I like the girl on Friends of the NRA... Shes also a proffesional competition shooter!


No doubt, jessie abbate


----------



## treeslinger2

There is room in my heart for all of them!! 
Women just look good in camo!


----------



## mathew_

rlbreakfield said:


> Nobody has even mentioned Mrs Gina Brunson. I think she deserves a shot in this race.


gina FTW!!!! 2nd nicole 3rd tiff!


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

I'll just stick to my wife. She's been my hottie for 25 years now.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

I think Danica Patrick should have a hunting show.
But yeah...that Gina Brunson....she's all right in my book!!!!


----------



## Nichko

Stan Potts


----------



## ILLbucknut

Nichko said:


> Stan Potts


He would'nt give you a second.


----------



## Nichko

ILLbucknut said:


> He would'nt give you a second.


Look here folks he would too lol


----------



## crazyhoyt

*Blacked out Hoyt Katera. Carter realease, easton fmjs*

nicole all the way. or that girl thats on the show addrenalin junkies. sponsered by lone wolf treestands, dont know her name but when have names mattered. lol


----------



## Tex21

NABE07 said:


> No doubt, jessie abbate


Yea I couldnt think of her name but she is hot and just seems like a layed back woman!


----------



## HogHunterInFl

Christy Lee Cook


----------



## Ichabodcrane

nichko said:


> stan potts


"now that's what i'm talking about folks!"


----------



## SharpStik

> Definetely Julie krueter. Super hot and not annoying


I'd have to agree. Never been a big Tiffany fan.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

Nichko said:


> Stan Potts


Give me a minute................ummmm, no not Stan.


----------



## cyclepath

lavazhole said:


> Laura lover here...





Forrest Carter said:


> Oh and also, while we are on the subject, 2 pages and not a single Laura Francese?


OOOPSSSSSSSS there it is


----------



## StringMusic16

I reckon I wouldn't turn any of them down if they came at me :cheers:


----------



## talon1961

Both! Each is different, but that's a good thing. I wouldn't mind having my picture taken with either of them. God truly blessed them both in the "good looks" category! No loser at all, both winners and first class hunters to me.


----------



## ultratec1971

Both looking pretty good to me


----------



## happyhunter62

what about julie cruter? ummmmm boy!!!!!


----------



## ftshooter

There are some hot Martin girls ...But, Out of those ,Tif...I seen her in person ...and she was even better looking then on TV and very nice ...Lee is a lucky dog...


----------



## tapout155

I will use a second vote on Laura. Have you seen the swimsuit pictures?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

What about Jim Shockeys daughter..... holay smokes.


----------



## Jarocal

tapout155 said:


> I will use a second vote on Laura. Have you seen the swimsuit pictures?


No I haven't. Can you please post them if the religious right won't have a seizure.


----------



## wraith69

Neither my personal vote goes the Haley Heath of family traditions on outdoor channel


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

ftshooter said:


> There are some hot Martin girls ...But, Out of those ,Tif...I seen her in person ...and she was even better looking then on TV and very nice ...Lee is a lucky dog...


Tiffany does look hotter in person.


----------



## IChim2

Jodi from Higher Grounds.........hands down.


----------



## fl deputy

Throwing in a shout out for Jennay Wieter of Adrenaline Junkies.

For the poll, Tiff. But I wouldn't mind 2nd pick...


----------



## Blillydubvee

thats is a good one ^^^^^^^


----------



## RT1

this one takes the cake!


----------



## willowbend

are they fake or real,bwahahahahahaha


----------



## beards-n-bone

Amen to that!!!! Saw her model some camo nighties in a catalog I have...seriously.


Flyboy718 said:


> Yessssir...all day long


----------



## beards-n-bone

Julie Krueter....she has modeled skimpy camo nighties too. But of the two mentioned, I dont know. Can you test drive em like a car?


----------



## wam6187

I am going to add another vote for Julie K. She is smokin hot!


----------



## ozzz

42,000 views, wow


----------



## coondogg

Another vote for Julie Kreuter. She isnt all flashy and she still looks good. She seems real easy going and fun too!!


----------



## gphotoman

smile
tiff has the personality


----------



## gphotoman

*iowa`*

another:wink:


----------



## shocwave26

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter[/QUOTEi second that one


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH

Another vote for Julie Krueter she is HOT HOT HOT


----------



## gambino

Tiffany has the true rack!!


----------



## tman80

ill have to put my vote on gina brunson. like dark headed women


----------



## Charman03

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter



this


----------



## Dixie07

I think both are surpassed by Julie Kreuter! Although, out of the two, I'd have to vote for Tiffany...


----------



## redoaks

I think Gina Brunson is the cutest thing, EVER. She would get my vote.
http://bigearlsoutdoors.com/images/pictures/JinaBrunson.jpg


----------



## Randallpink

Julie K. For the win.

I know a woman who looks just like her but she is also married. Ouch!


----------



## FiremanJeff

redoaks said:


> I think Gina Brunson is the cutest thing, EVER. She would get my vote.
> http://bigearlsoutdoors.com/images/pictures/JinaBrunson.jpg


+1 for Gina!


----------



## bigmarc

MELISSA BACHMAN has my vote!!


----------



## IseenaBigUn

Good stuff!


----------



## click4851

Martin's own Laura Francese


----------



## Hanover Hydro

papahoyt said:


> Gina Brunson in my opion is the hottest!


This!


----------



## recondoc

I've got to throw my vote in for Shemane Nugent. Pushing 50 and in better shape than the youngsters. Teaches Zumba several times a week and can actually carry on an intelligent conversation. Of course, her hubby will shoot you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polkat9000

martha and the lil pse hottie shepleys grand daughter


----------



## Hoyt04

Tiff still has it and just meeting her personality will add to it.


----------



## Prime#1

randal L said:


> Kandi Kisky


I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## davidg1!

I like both!!!


----------



## pitbullman

Tiffany is a hottie. I lime Melissa bachman as well


----------



## Kb83

lovetohunt93 said:


> Does too. Shes got he same exact smile in 4 of the 6 pictures, and the one with the glasses is tough cause I can't see the freckle on her neck. But eye color matches up perfectly.
> 
> hmmmmm.... I should be a lawyer or something.


Or a stalker.......just sayin

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Kb83

pitbullman said:


> Tiffany is a hottie. I lime Melissa bachman as well


I lime her too

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## NYhunter24

Tiffany!!!


----------



## tyepsu

Melissa Bachman all the way. She is hot and one hell of a good hunter. That being said, I wouldn't kick Tiffany out of my treestand or blind


----------



## BP1992

Prime#1 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


Same here


----------



## jjtrain44

I like Dana Wall, from wallhanger tv on sportsmans channel


----------



## elkbow69

Maybe add Kristi Titus to the list????


----------



## Muzzy61

jjtrain44 said:


> I like Dana Wall, from wallhanger tv on sportsmans channel
> View attachment 1681770


Count me as a Dana fan also.


----------



## crockett

By far the Hottest girl i ever saw with a bow in her hand...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHtfbDnd8pk


----------



## dwagaman

crockett said:


> By far the Hottest girl i ever saw with a bow in her hand...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHtfbDnd8pk


I like how her bow shoots faster as she becomes more angry......................... ....To the OP, Tiffany is cute and Nicole is smoking hot....Feel free to compare the two in this video.


----------



## ohio36hunter

yea Melissa is very attractive also


pitbullman said:


> Tiffany is a hottie. I lime Melissa bachman as well


----------



## TheScOuT

Eva Shockey is amazing!


----------



## pitbullman

ohio36hunter said:


> yea Melissa is very attractive also



It ain't that she's just good looking she is one heck of a hunter


----------



## General RE LEE

bozo300 said:


> I'll say C: Julie Kreuter


She is so hot it's not even funny


----------



## bowtecha

I gotta say Julie Kreuter is extremely good looking as well...


----------



## General RE LEE

Julie Kreuter is hot but I got her confused with Melissa Bachman. Melissa Bachman is insanely hot.


----------



## Pete53

guys i`m going with a write in Martha Stewart ! i won`t have to work again and she`s a dam good cook !


----------



## ReddingArcher

I'm going with Eva Shockey, just insanely hot!


----------



## mwhitetailfreak

What about Rebecca wolf?


----------



## mwhitetailfreak

Or....ohiobooners......trophy girl.......huuuuu...thought we forgot......nahhhh


----------



## pinski79

Pete53 said:


> guys i`m going with a write in Martha Stewart ! i won`t have to work again and she`s a dam good cook !


I hear that


----------



## BowTechForever

I gonna go with Taylor drury for us teenagers!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Regarding Martha Stewart: If you ever meet her you will change your mind!! Not a very pleasurable person to be around! 

NC

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathSeason

tyepsu said:


> Melissa Bachman all the way. She is hot and one hell of a good hunter. That being said, I wouldn't kick Tiffany out of my treestand or blind


This^^^


----------



## DeathSeason

BowTechForever said:


> I gonna go with Taylor drury for us teenagers!


I'm with you there!!


----------



## DeathSeason

mwhitetailfreak said:


> What about Rebecca wolf?
> View attachment 1681947


Definitely!!


----------



## mwhitetailfreak

Decisions.......kinda like the thread....is a chalupa a taco ..... hard to pick.....


----------



## trkyslr

reddingarcher said:


> i'm going with eva shockey, just insanely hot!


,x1000000000000


----------



## turkeyhunter60

This One ...


----------



## 184896

Melissa Bachman for me.
College degree.
Track star.
Great hunter.
Nice personality.
Beautiful!!!!


----------



## La Wildman

Nocole blows Tiffany away no comparison.Melissa Bachman is smokin too !!!!


----------



## Hoyt04

Tiff


----------



## cypert2

ReddingArcher said:


> I'm going with Eva Shockey, just insanely hot!


Yeah Buddy! And it's not even close.


----------



## hdrking2003

ILLbucknut said:


> Neither................ Julie K. is my favorite...........Oooow Laa Laaaa!





TheScOuT said:


> Eva Shockey is amazing!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## redneckromeo

between the two I've gotta go with tiff. of course i had to do a lot of visual research to come to my conclusion.


----------



## quackaddict

I'm not going to lie, for some reason I've got a TV crush on Jana Waller from Skull Bound(and I don't even like northern accents, no offense  ).


----------



## Kb83

quackaddict said:


> I'm not going to lie, for some reason I've got a TV crush on Jana Waller from Skull Bound(and I don't even like northern accents, no offense  ).


?? What's a northern accent? You all are the ones with the goofy accent. Well except the chicks. Southern chicks sound kinda hot. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## B&C_less

Let's keep it clean boys!!


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

luckyhunter said:


> Tell you what guys why dont each one of you that has a critical word to say about any of these gals put a picture of your wife or mother on here and let me start on them! I will bet you I can find something to say about all of them...good bad and ugly.
> 
> There is only a few women on this earth that doesnt have a problem or an area that COULD be different but it aint. How do you know that Mrs. Kreuter doesnt have a condition making it tough to gain weight. My wife is a freaking doll but found out last year she has Multiple Sclerosis. She cant eat very much at a time and has lost a lot of weight. she is 5'9 and normally weighed 139 she is 115 now....not her fault but heartless and moronic individuals come up to her and say stupid stuff like you need to gain some weight and why dont you eat more......so until you know every individual lady you are talking about you really dont have a clue.
> 
> Probably all of these ladies come on here and enjoy being a part of this board. Dont take the fun out of it for them wondering which one of you at a expo is trying to take a pic of their backside and wondering every time they are seen in public if they are going to be analyzed for how they look or how they dress or how they talk.
> 
> Learn to appreciate each one for what they possess and learn to keep your other thoughts to yourself.


These women have put themselves out there by being on TV shows. They and the producers know they are selling sex. Sex sells.


----------



## CPinWV

k4zn4v3 said:


> This thread shouldnt last long.


Almost 3 years.....and still going...



ozzz said:


> 42,000 views, wow


78,000 + (but whose counting) ...

Julie K !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knappy

I'm going to write in Jessica Moran, girlfriend of Shawn Lutchel from Heartland Bowhunter! She is so pretty!! Eva Shockey is also very nice!!


----------



## bowtech2006

TheF1nger said:


> i won't say anything


Number 1 in my world Juile K!!!!


----------



## chesnut oak

Nicole gets my vote !!


----------



## bowhuntxt

bowtech2006 said:


> Number 1 in my world Juile K!!!!


Yup


----------



## jjtrain44

*winner winner !!!!!*


----------



## jjtrain44

HE'S SEXY AND HE KNOWS IT.........:shade:


----------



## catfishmafia76

jjtrain44 said:


> *winner winner !!!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1682523


Give me a minute here folks...


----------



## jjtrain44

catfishmafia76 said:


> Give me a minute here folks...


lol , his famous words


----------



## 12-Ringer

catfishmafia76 said:


> Give me a minute here folks...


Best quote of the thread.....I laughed out loud.

Joe


----------



## Fortyneck

catfishmafia76 said:


> Give me a minute here folks...


So hot barely notice it was a smoke pole kill.


----------



## Fortyneck

My vote...:darkbeer:


----------



## Mallardbreath

MMMMMM Raquel! Nice!


----------



## azscorpion

ILLbucknut said:


> Neither................ Julie K. is my favorite...........Oooow Laa Laaaa!


HOTHOT HOT!!!!!

And classy too....perfect wifey material.


----------



## mx2hunter

Nicole has my vote

Sent from my galaxy s3 on tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## B52CrewChief

Look, if yall goin to have a contest, yall need to post pics side by side, and stop making me look thru 14 pages try to find pics!!


----------



## Coonhuntercraig

Rebecca wolf!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Would have said Tiff five years ago, but now it is DEFINITELY Nicole...


----------



## ILLbucknut

I dont see how any of you guys can label Tiff or Nichole as being "HOT", a bunch of desperate archers I guess.


----------



## bass.n

Julie K. !!!

Tiffany is not even a blonde.


----------



## jhg

Both


----------



## amazin archer90

What about Melissa Bachman?


----------



## tyepsu

amazin archer90 said:


> What about Melissa Bachman?


Bing Bing bing! We have a winner. She is hot and that girl can hunt with the best of them.


----------



## bowtech2006

ILLbucknut said:


> I dont see how any of you guys can label Tiff or Nichole as being "HOT", a bunch of desperate archers I guess.


I guess us desperate archers like women, so each their own i guess.


----------



## Rothhar1

OH MYGod you guys need to find a woman of your own or a better one than you have .Your all a bit pathetic for real .Let it go guys and go get a woman of your own and stop living in a fantasy land .


----------



## newview

This thread was started for the hunters who can't kill mature bucks. There has to be something to keep their interest!


----------



## Onpoint85

Of the 2 tiff is hotter, but on the other hand my wife is hotter than tiffany. Tiffany might be able to shoot a bow better than my wife but I guarantee ya she don't want no part of her chasin longbeards.


----------



## bass.n

Tiffany does not even have a body like this....


----------



## xcal1ber

bass.n said:


> Tiffany does not even have a body like this....
> View attachment 1710867


O yes she does! But Julie is smoking too! Still don't understand all the hype over Bachman. I just don't see it in her.


----------



## pitbullman

Tiffany FTW


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Take your pick, something for everybody...........


----------



## DrenalinHntr

drop_tine said:


> Good Gawd!!!!! I didn't realize she was this freakin hott! Wow!!


those baggy clothes she wears really hides what she carries, huh?


----------



## DrenalinHntr

Mellissa Bachman is my number one huntin' babe. Take her over any of them all day, every day...WOWZA. Love it when she puts her hair in a braid.


----------



## catfishmafia76

Shouldernuke! said:


> .Let it go guys and go get a woman of your own and stop living in a fantasy land .


I would but my windowless van is broken down right now.


----------



## 7sand8s

Tiffany and then EVA SHOCKEY!!


----------



## Kb83

catfishmafia76 said:


> I would but my windowless van is broken down right now.


That sucks man! The one with "free candy" painted on the side? That thing was a chick magnet. 


sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Squirrel




----------



## azscorpion

bozo300 said:


> i'll say c: julie kreuter



x1000!!!!


----------



## Rupypug

bass.n said:


> Tiffany does not even have a body like this....
> View attachment 1710867


She's cute but she needs some meat on her bones


----------



## rfeather

Rebecca Wolfe


----------



## Capttrae

Tiff and Nicole are both hot, but IMO Haley Heath has my vote, of course I'm a sucker for a pretty blonde w/ a southern accent


----------

